# 60 max file upload-partner visa



## susanduke8814 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a little question. I believe there is a 60 file upload when applying online for the first stage of the partner visa. I was wondering can I upload a file that has multiple documents?
what I mean by this, is can I have 1 PDF file named 'Origin Gas and Electricity Bills' and have say the past few Origin bills on there as long as it does not reach above 5MB?

Also I am going to attach cards, letters etc to the application. Do I (applicant) attach these from my partner in my application and then does my partner attach hers on her (sponsor) application?

Thank you all


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

susanduke8814 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a little question. I believe there is a 60 file upload when applying online for the first stage of the partner visa. I was wondering can I upload a file that has multiple documents?
> what I mean by this, is can I have 1 PDF file named 'Origin Gas and Electricity Bills' and have say the past few Origin bills on there as long as it does not reach above 5MB?
> ...


There is no limit on uploading. At some point the 'attach' link next to the categories disappears, but there is still a link for uploads to the top right corner of the page so don't panic. We've got a member here who has uploaded over 250 documents 

In saying that, we definitely combined our documents that fit together. So we attached all our photos in the one PDF doc, all our utilities bills in the one doc etc.

In regard to cards, we just uploaded the scanned copies from the partner's application.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I combined many docs too. Say, all bank statements in one Pdf, all cards in one pdf, etc.

We've still uploaded more than 60 docs and even though the list did disappear for a few hours it is now back again and we can still upload more.


----------



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Could anyone tell me please if I can upload a folder containing multiple docs. We had a holiday and I have various docs to upload: train tickets, credit card receipts, entry tickets, restaurant bills, accommodation receipts, photos etc.... Can I put all of this in a folder and upload the folder?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, you can't upload a folder. You can only upload a file at a time. What you could do is scan it all into a single PDF and label it "evidence of holiday together to ___, ___date" or something along those lines.


----------



## Liza (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you CollegeGirl. I will give that a try.


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

Any new information with this 60 file limit? I've hit my maximum documents and really messed up because I missed a very important one...I'm panicking because I can't upload it and the button on the top right doesn't work either. Any one figure out a way around it? I'm kicking myself for messing this up after months of planning!!!


----------



## AUSUSA8892 (Jun 30, 2014)

What document is is australi? Have you applied for an onshore or offshore visa? I am positive that if it is vitally important that the case officer will ask you for it and I am sure you will be able to email it through to them or something. I wouldn't stress about it, how long has it been since you applied for your visa?


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

i have two- cert copy of my relationship registration and the elongated answer tp one of the essay questions (development of relationship because it went over 2000 characters). i got carried away uploading evidence i dont know how i missed these. I may try to upload them to my partners app if the system will allow. just wondering- are police checks uploading in the same manner? how will i have room? I just submitted my app yesterday


----------



## AUSUSA8892 (Jun 30, 2014)

australi said:


> i have two- cert copy of my relationship registration and the elongated answer tp one of the essay questions (development of relationship because it went over 2000 characters). i got carried away uploading evidence i dont know how i missed these. I may try to upload them to my partners app if the system will allow. just wondering- are police checks uploading in the same manner? how will i have room? I just submitted my app yesterday


Wholly molly you only submitted yesterday and you have already attached that many things?! Wow your well organised. Makes me wonder whether I have attached enough now!! I am sure you can just attach it on your partners application though and just state that there wasn't enough room if your too worried!? Are you both living in America?


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

I applied onshore we are both living here. I am just worried about the relationship cert since we are de facto and have been together over 2 yrs but only lived together 11 months.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

australi said:


> I applied onshore we are both living here. I am just worried about the relationship cert since we are de facto and have been together over 2 yrs but only lived together 11 months.


You will need that because if they don't see it they will reject you for not meeting the criteria and they are not obliged to ask for it before they make a decision.

Ring DIBP and ask. Maybe you can email it to them (quoting reference number) or post it to them.


----------

